# قاموس شامل للمصطلحات الجيولوجية مفيد للمبتدئ والمهندس



## geologyst 8 (3 أغسطس 2010)

أضع بين يديكم هذه النسخة التي وفقت بالحصول عليها والتي تنفع أي شخص يدرس في الجيولوجيا أو أحد التخصصات التابعة لها حيث يشمل تعاريف للمصطلحات الجيولوجية وشرح وافي للمفردات المستخدمة في هذا المجال ويمكنك تحميل القاموس من الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4107778...ogy_and_Mineralogy__2nd_ed.___0071410449_.pdf
رابط آخر
http://hotfile.com/dl/59530074/ef46...nd_Mineralogy_(2nd_ed.)_(0071410449).pdf.html
اتمني أن ينال إعجابكم 

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## aidsami (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس كاظم (6 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## fattahmine (7 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks geologyst 8


----------



## tounsi (8 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much dear.alf choukr


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكـــر


----------



## durmet (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ننتظر المزيد


----------



## abdelaliali (10 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## محمدتعدين (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Medoo2007 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً..... بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hhhkhalil (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## eliker bahij (26 أغسطس 2013)

.The files are deleted from the links . Thankssssssssssssssss​


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (28 أغسطس 2013)

file not found


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك وباركك الله


----------



## alshangiti (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه


----------

